# Drucker Ausgabe unsauber

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe einen Parallelportdrucker HP LaserJet an USB angeschlossen. Allerdings funktioniert die Druckausgabe nicht immer sauber. Mitunter habe ich Zeichen-Streifen quer über das Bild.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/wc62.jpg/(Ich hoffe, das klappt mit dem Bild ...)

Kernel ist 3.10.17-gentoo

```
lsmod | grep lp

lp                      8495  0 

usblp                  10309  0 

usbcore               151459  6 usblp,uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd
```

```
net-print/cups-1.6.4  USE="X acl dbus filters pam ssl threads -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-ca -es -fr -ja -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6"
```

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port ????
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep lp

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1016529

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5986.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=2993164)

[    3.217509] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[    5.313854] usblp 4-1.6:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305

[    5.313869] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    6.251740] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[10262.879200] usblp0: removed

[10263.142950] usblp 4-1.6:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305

[11081.045432] usblp0: removed

[11081.338522] usblp 4-1.6:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /var/log/messages | grep cup

....

Nov 21 07:45:51 flammenflitzer colord: Device added: cups-LaserJet
```

```

Connection:   parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

Driver:   HP LaserJet 4L Foomatic/lj4dith (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
```

Den Treiber hatte ich früher auch. Ich habe ja im Prinzip nur das hier geändert

```
parallel:/dev/usb/lp0
```

----------

## schmidicom

Auch wenn sich am Treiber nichts geändert hat sieht es auf dem Blatt doch so aus als ob der Treiber nicht die Sprache des Druckers spricht oder zumindest nicht ganz. Versuchs doch einfach mal mit einem Treiber aus dem Gutenprint Software-Paket, mit denen habe ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Alles in /etc/cups/gelöscht.

cups neu installiert.

```
net-print/cups-1.6.4  USE="X acl dbus filters pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java 

-kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf"
```

Drucker mit den kde-systemsettings gefunden und hinzugefügt. Testseite wird nicht gedruckt.

```

cat printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.6.4

# Written by cupsd on 2013-12-29 17:52

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING

<DefaultPrinter HP_LaserJet_6L>

UUID urn:uuid:ae337d07-02f7-3d24-4adb-bfef4dbac237

Info HP LaserJet 6L

Location Local

MakeModel HP LaserJet 6L - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.9

DeviceURI usb://HP/LaserJet%206L

State Idle

StateTime 1388335934

Type 4116

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>
```

```

cat error_log

E [29/Dec/2013:17:51:04 +0100] Returning HTTP Forbidden for CUPS-Get-Devices (no URI) from localhost
```

Wo ist das 

```
dev/usb/lp0
```

geblieben?

Seit kurzem habe ich dev/usb/hiddev0 Weiß auch nicht, wo das herkommt.

Gleicher Thread http://www.gentooforum.de

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21487/drucker-ausgabe-unsauber.html

Was läuft da falsch?

----------

## Christian99

Hast du denn schon mal geschaut, ob der hplip treiber deinen drucker unterstützt? Mit dem hab ich bei hp druckern immer ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wird unterstützt, aber (habe ich vor geraumer Zeit ausprobiert) nicht am usb Port gefunden.

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wo ist das
> 
> ```
> dev/usb/lp0
> ```
> ...

 

Ich vermute das es dank "DeviceURI" überflüssig wurde.

Aber mal eine andere Idee, hat das Teil einen Steckplatz für so ein JetDirect-Modul? Damit könntest du den Drucker übers Netzwerk ansprechen und wärst die USB-Probleme los.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Steckplatz hat der Drucker nicht. Danke. Ich hoffe, das ich noch eine Lösung finde. In der Zeit, die ich hier in den Sand setzte hätte ich unter Windows schon ganze Bücher drucken können.

DeviceURI ? Ist das Cups-Intern? Die scheint ja so, wie sie von Cups angelegt wird nicht zu passen. Denn der Drucker hat ja mit DeviceURI usb://HP/LaserJet%206L  nicht gedruckt, mit Adresse parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 schon. /dev/usb/lp0 sollte doch von udev angelegt werden?

----------

## l3u

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass dein Drucker früher mal an einem Parallel-Port gehangen war und jetzt über einen Parallel-USB-Adapter an USB hängt? Wenn ja, vielleicht nutzt ein Parallel-Printserver was? Also zumindest hab ich hier meine alte Parallel-Kiste über so einen Server am Netzwerk hängen und er druckt ohne Probleme …

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das verstehst du richtig. Ich habe damals nur in der printer.conf die Gerätedatei geändert von /dev/lp0 in /dev/usb/lp0 und alles war chick. (Ist es unter Windows immer noch). Irgendwann kamen dann die unsauberen Ausdrucke. Und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr.

PS: /dev/usb/lp0 wird nur mit dem kerneltreiber angelegt. modprobe usblp (Ich nahm an, das der Treiber auch in cups enthalten ist. Scheint aber nicht so.)

----------

